# Sticky  Where did your dog come from?



## garrettsmom

It's probably common knowledge amongst the "old timers" here at SM where most of the members got our Malts from, but I know newbies looking for a first time Malt are always very interested in finding out from which breeder a specific dog came. They may be searching for a certain 
"look" or want to PM one of the members to ask a specific question about the breeder. I thought it might be helpful to have have a pinned thread or section showing a pic of your baby (if you so desire) and their respective breeder and their location. I know something like this would've helped me in my search immensely!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki is from Phlick's Maltese in TN.

Janet is an awesome lady.


----------



## rosietoby

I'd love to learn this information as well.


----------



## The A Team

I've always thought it would be great to have a Pinned Thread with pictures and breeder info.

It would be so handy to look through when you are ready to look for a pup. 

Although, I already know what I want....  :blush: 

(I think Nikki is absolutely adorable)


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh great idea!!

Lucy is from Sheri Alquist (Whitecliff Maltese)









Caddy and Caira are from Midis Maltese in Tn (http://www.midismaltese.com)








Caira









Caddy

And I bred Chowder


----------



## aggiemom99

Krystal came from RhapsodyMaltese, Buda TX. 
http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/








Lexie came from EuphoriaMaltese, Buda Tx. http://www.euphoriamaltese.com/ Her contact information is also on the Rhapsodymaltese website.









Lexie and Krystal are actually cousins. Lexie's dad and Krystal's mother are full brother and sister.


----------



## Cosy

Both Cosy and Toy are from Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese.
I also want to add you can't get a better personality and attitude.
Both are sassy and healthy 

Cosy
[attachment=42788:________...ecookies.jpg]
Toy
[attachment=42787:ToyJuly06.jpg]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Shoni is from Mary Ann at Avante in Utah.


----------



## coco

Coco is from Bonnie Palmer, Angel Maltese. We couldn't be more pleased with our sweet Angel.


----------



## casa verde maltese

I was just thinking this same idea for a thread of this nature about 2 days ago.

All of mine: Grace, Rugby, Scout & Atticus came from Aria maltese in Central California. Grace is the mother of Atticus & Rugby (they are from the same litter). Scout has the same father as Rugby and Atticus.

[attachment=42797:All_four...0_x_355_.jpg]


----------



## Poppy's mommy

This is a great idea and beautiful babies by the way! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears

This is a great thread and i love looking at the beautiful babies. I know when it's time to get another maltese i want one from Bonnie Palmer (Angel Maltese) they are absolute perfection. :tender: :tender:


----------



## CloudClan

Cadeau came from Debbie Cleckley www.jacobmaltese.com :wub: 
This is a puppy pic of him:
[attachment=42810:Cadeauon...ollyMweb.jpg]
And a pic from the specialty in September:
[attachment=42811:CadeauFa...alty2Web.jpg]

My Cameo came to us as a foster. :wub2: I have her pedigree, but she was bred by a breeder who was either a mill or a BYB. Cameo was advertised to her first home as a teacup maltese. She is beautiful, but has bad patellas and chronic allergies. I think she is a nice example of the lovely dogs that come through rescue, but also the problems of bad breeders. 
[attachment=42812:CameoThanksgivingC.jpg]

My Calypso also came to us as a foster dog. She was bred by a mill that was closed down, but she has some excellent old lines in her pedigree. However, her breeder got ahold of those lines and inbred them a bunch. :blink: 
[attachment=42813:Caly.jpg]

Two more of my babies at the bridge also came from rescue. 

Clancy, a very special girl who came from the humane society. :tender: 

[attachment=42817:Clancy_with_Bunny.JPG]

Clouseau (the Havanese who came through Maltese rescue) :supacool: 
[attachment=42815:ClouseauCloseup.jpg]

And last but never least, my first maltese was born at the neighbors house. She only bred two litters. Cloud's was her first. :cloud9: 
[attachment=42816:CloudCloseup.jpg]

They were all beautiful. But if this is a thread about breeder recommendations, I have to absolutely endorse Debbie C. I also encourage folks to consider rescue. It is amazing the beautiful dogs that come through the rescue programs. :heart:


----------



## garrettsmom

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 27 2008, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658563


> This is a great thread and i love looking at the beautiful babies. I know when it's time to get another maltese i want one from Bonnie Palmer (Angel Maltese) they are absolute perfection. :tender: :tender:[/B]



I agree! I would love a little "angel", but I'm afraid the size disparity between Winnie and the new pup would be a problem


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Wolfie is from Richilieu Maltese in Kingston, California


----------



## dwerten

Demi is from petfinder.com -- llhasa happy homes


----------



## MandyMc65

My handsome boy, Ajax is from Richelieu!

Richelieu Maltese


Puppy Jax:
[attachment=42845:small_what.JPG]

About 1 1/2 Years Old:
[attachment=42843:looking_away.jpg]


----------



## dwerten

I like Cynthia Landry's maltese and yorkies http://www.scruffystoys.com/ she is in california --


----------



## 08chrissy08

I love this idea!

I got to see some Richelieu fluffs the other day at the show in Dixon. Holy smokes, what pretty pups! I would not hesitate to get a fluff from there!

I got my two cuties from Malt Angel's in Valley Springs, CA. I would recommend a fluff from Sheila any day. 

They are both still pups, Jazz is about 4 1/2 months old and Pixie is a month younger then he is. Both are wonderful little sweeties!

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/

Updated to add a newer pic of Pixie


----------



## dwerten

can you add the websites if they have them for the breeders as that would be good too so we could see the pupsters


----------



## tamizami

This is a really great idea! Stuart is from Sarah Stangeland in San Diego. Sarah doesn't have a website, but she is an AMA member. I can't say enough wonderful things about Sarah, she is a wonderful breeder who loves her dogs and has become a great friend.

Stuart as a puppy:
[attachment=42866uppy_St...t_Little.jpg]

Picture of Sarah and her puppy Tika at the Specialty (third in her class):
[attachment=42867:Tika_Spe..._resized.jpg]


----------



## lilguyparker

My Little Stinker came from Tajon. 

Here he is around 5 months old last October:









And here he is one year later:


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Oct 27 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659071


> My Little Stinker came from Tajon.
> 
> Here he is around 5 months old last October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is one year later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



HE IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joyomom

My sweet, wonderful Mateo came from Bellarata Maltese.
Bellarata Maltese


Mateo is such a joy!!! Stacy has been a so helpful and informative! We highly recommend her!
The day we picked him up!!!
[attachment=42886:Mateo_baby.jpg]

Mateo - our joy!!!
[attachment=42889:Mateo_the_joy_boy.jpg]


----------



## MissMelanie

Puppy, Mr Wookie from Bonnie Palmer 

http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/


----------



## mysugarbears

I got Chloe from a back yard breeder before i knew better. Riley and Noelle are rescues. I couldn't
love my babies anymore if i got them from a reputable breeder. Next time i get a malt it will
be from Bonnie Palmer.


----------



## Moxie'smom

My Baby is :
AKC CGC, Chrisman's Sir Mucho Moxie
He's from Chrisman Maltese
http://www.chrismanmaltese.com

Here's Sir Moxie's baby pix:










And here's my beautiful baby boy at 1 year:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Cee came from Jacob Maltese in Alabama........[attachment=43084:CC1.jpg] www.jacobmaltese.com

CeeCee
[attachment=53892:IMG_0136.jpg]


----------



## bonniesmom

Bonbon is from Richelieu near San Francisco (www.richmaltese.com).

These are Miss Bonnie at about 5 months (I got her at 5-1/2 months)
[attachment=43083SC_0211.jpg]
[attachment=43082SC_0234.jpg]

and these are Bonbon now, at 15 months:
[attachment=43085SC_6932.jpg]
[attachment=43086SC_6928.jpg]
[attachment=43087SC_6999.jpg]


----------



## carrie

mini is a susie pup =] (chalet de maltese)

[attachment=43088:min10_12_07.jpg]

[attachment=43089:mini12_17_07.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie

Both Pixel and Paxton came from www.chaletdemaltese.com

Pixels breeder pic at 10 weeks:

[attachment=43096:jaimiep4.jpg]

and her now at 2.5yrs:

[attachment=43095ixel1.jpg]

Paxton at 10 weeks:

[attachment=43097axton_2.bmp]

and her at 1yr:


----------



## Kissi's Mom

Kissi is from Mystique Maltese, Providence Forge, Va. Breeder - Susan Bates

Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Pixel and Paxton's pictures are beautiful!!! What gorgeous furbabies you have, Dr. Jaimie. 

Snowball's breeder is Shirley White ... Shirlin Maltese. A member of The American Maltese Association. She is located in Yorktown, VA. 

I was wondering if anyone else here knows about Shirley White. I read a thread on SM ... not recommending breeders in Virginia ... and, that has kind of concerned me. : (


----------



## Lois1103

My start on my search for my dogs began with the American Maltese Association. That is where I found Jacob Maltese. Bentley and Brighton both came from Jacob Maltese. I couldn't be happier with my two sweet boys. No matter who you choose - I highly recommend visiting several breeders, talking with them, going to shows, etc. so that you can educate yourself about the breed, the breeder, etc. Take your time - even though it is hard!


----------



## Pam

We did a lot of research and got Jack from Kandi Maltese :wub: He is perfection and I barely get work done because of his cuteness. He was 18 weeks old when I got him, well socialized and potty trained.

The day we picked him up at Andrea and Kevin's home:









Shortly after back at our home:









Now:








Asking me to stop working


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Oct 27 2008, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659071


> My Little Stinker came from Tajon.
> 
> Here he is around 5 months old last October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is one year later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Dixie came from TNT Maltese from New Smyrna Beach, FL. Her sire is CH. TA-JON'S Summer Splendor. I can see the resemblance.


----------



## PuttiePie

:wub: Posie came from Bonnie's Angels, Bonnie Palmer...She is utterly amazing and I cannot say enough good things about Bonnie and her Angels. Bonnie stands by her dogs, doesn't gossip and badmouth like other so called BREEDERS and is 100% professional. I would highly recommend a puppy from Bonnie at any time to any one. Paying 4,000 for a dog without AKC registration or Champion parents is obscene in my opinion and just doesn't make sense....Be sure to do your research. Top dollar does not always mean top dog...Here is Posie as a baby and now...


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Nov 2 2008, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662665


> My start on my search for my dogs began with the American Maltese Association. That is where I found Jacob Maltese. Bentley and Brighton both came from Jacob Maltese. I couldn't be happier with my two sweet boys. No matter who you choose - I highly recommend visiting several breeders, talking with them, going to shows, etc. so that you can educate yourself about the breed, the breeder, etc. Take your time - even though it is hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Your boys are soo gorgeous! Love their coats!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

This is a great thread!!! Very informative!!!!


----------



## tygrr_lily

Paddy is a Tajon pup as well, and we adore our little lick monster :biggrin: . he's the sweetest boy ever and we couldn't be happier with him

excuse his messiness; he's always a bit disheveled which might say something about my grooming skills  . 

The pic of Paddy I fell in love with from Tammy's website:

[attachment=45612:boots_ma...e_male_1.jpg]


The day I picked him up from the airport at about 15 weeks:

[attachment=43192:n5161975...051_7252.jpg]

At one year:

[attachment=43193:n5161975...446_8725.jpg]


Taken a few weeks ago at about 16 months 

[attachment=43194:n5161975...281_6130.jpg]


----------



## carolee

Hello! We got Milo from a .... German Shepherd rescue!!! Of all breeds! When we picked him up there was a German shepherd in the next room - Milo was smaller than his head!

Anyways, we have no idea where Milo came from originally, who his previous owners were, or even his age! The rescue group guessed two years old, but his microchip has the date 2004 on it (His previous owners never registered him). 

It looks like he may have been abused in his last home though, because sometimes when i reach for him he'll cringe up in a ball!!!! Hopefully he'll soon learn that he won't be hurt like that ever again


Here is sweet Milo! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team

:wub: :wub: ahhhhh, I'm loving every minute here....keep 'em coming.....this is so much fun. I'm embarrassed to say that I got Archie from a pet store....(puppy mill) and Abbey from a small breeder (so small she's probably considered a BYB). But my next one.....oh....just you wait....I'll be dancing on this post... :biggrin: ...someday....

Here's Abbey with her mommy and brother, when she was just a baby - notice her mommy (Zoe) has no pigment around her eyes. Luckily Abbey does have it. 
[attachment=43195:0_0_abbe..._brother.jpg]

Here's my sassy Abbey girl just a few weeks ago, next month she'll be 4 years old.
[attachment=43196:Abbey_wi...d_outfit.jpg] 

The "Arch Man" at 12 weeks old - I just love this guy
[attachment=43197:Archie_i..._9_04_rs.jpg]


A dog bred from a puppy mill can be beautiful, but I worry about his bad patellas, his bowed front legs.

And he also has an over-bite - don't buy from a pet shop. You can rescue a precious guy like this,...but not this one, he's mine :wub: 
[attachment=43198:00000000...ed_edges.jpg]


----------



## lillykins

QUOTE (carolee @ Nov 3 2008, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663416


> Hello! We got Milo from a .... German Shepherd rescue!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Bless you!


----------



## garrettsmom

I should add since I initiated this thread, that my Winnie is from Josymir in Pa


----------



## TheMunchkin

Garretsmom, thank you times a hundred for starting this thread! I am a newbie and this is going to make my puppy-searching soooooo much more easier!!


----------



## deedeeb

Spanky is from Diamond Diamond They have a lot of Angel and Marcris in their program.


----------



## jadey

I got Deuci from Chalet De Maltese. He is everything I wanted in a dog and more.


----------



## mom2bijou

Benjamin is from Chrisman.

His first baby pic:









Benny now @ 2yrs old:









Emma came from Marcris.

Her baby pic:









Emma at a little over a year:


----------



## ctymom

I didn't see http://www.tajonmaltese.com"" target="_blank">Ta-Jon Maltese</a> represented in this thread. Unless I missed it. So I'll post my Moxie here  I got Moxie when she was 13 weeks old. 3 lbs of fury. LOL

Photos that were posted on Tammy's website of Moxie:

























After about 3 days with us maybe. 


















Moxie during her first year:


























And Moxie today 









Tammy is wonderful to talk to and her puppies are spoiled :wub:


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (ctymom @ Dec 17 2008, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690855


> I didn't see Ta-Jon Maltese represented in this thread. Unless I missed it. So I'll post my Moxie here  I got Moxie when she was 13 weeks old. 3 lbs of fury. LOL
> 
> Photos that were posted on Tammy's website of Moxie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After about 3 days with us maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxie during her first year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Moxie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy is wonderful to talk to and her puppies are spoiled :wub:[/B]


Ta-Jon is my absolute favorite breeder, Moxie is adorable and what a representation of her lines.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

You beat me to it Andrea!


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 17 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690899


> You beat me to it Andrea!  [/B]


 :biggrin:


----------



## nikkivong

this thread is so awesome.. there are so many great breeders out there... if i had my pick... and ifi ever get another pup, i would have such a hard time deciding!!! you guys have such beautiful babies!!!


----------



## lucybabyy

I got Lucy from a breeder in Houston. I live in Arizona and I drove up and visited the breeder once. My cousin lives in Texas and when Lucy was 5 months my cousin picked her up from the breeder and had visited her twice and my cousin met me half way. I live in Arizona. My breeders name is Nancy Ford and she breeds maltese and yorkies on the smaller side. Her email is [email protected] if anyone wants it. If anyone wants her number, PM me and ill give it to you.


----------



## Jen Jen

This IS a great thread! It is so fun seeing everyone's little cuties, and learning where they are from. No matter how you look at it, we are blessed to have these little gals and guys in our lives! Toby is from Malt Angel in California, and is almost 5 months old. Sheila was fabulous, and actually took the time to fly with our puppy in the cabin, to ensure his safety and comfort. That tells you a lot right there!! Anyway, Toby has a wonderful temperament, and is soooo easy to train (including house breaking). I would highly recommend Malt Angel Maltese to anyone wanting a beautiful and loving companion!

Jennifer


----------



## lynda

Great Thread. Here is my input :biggrin:


Chloe, from Ballet Blanc in NY, Linda Nelson
[attachment=46959:Chloe.jpg]

Katie from Malta Angels, Sheila Riley in Ca.
[attachment=46960:Light_Nose.jpg]

Chachi, also from Malta Angels.
[attachment=46961:Chachi.jpg]

I would not hesitate to go back to either one of my breeders. They are both great people/breeders.


----------



## princessre

After having to send back the last puppy due to biting / aggression issues, I ended up with a pup from Bonnie's Angels. He is indeed an angel. The sweetest puppy I could ever imagine. It's been only two days and I am already totally in love.


----------



## jadey

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 26 2009, 08:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713460


> After having to send back the last puppy due to biting / aggression issues, I ended up with a pup from Bonnie's Angels. He is indeed an angel. The sweetest puppy I could ever imagine. It's been only two days and I am already totally in love.[/B]


OHHH HE IS ADORABLE :wub2:


----------



## bbry

My little Buttons is a Pashes baby,


----------



## luvmymacy

Jazzy, Sprout & Daisy were all rescued and I am sad to say from the same person (she got to where when she had a problem with one she called me to come and get it and I am so happy she did) I am happy to say she has since shut her website down 

I love seeing all the beautiful pictures


----------



## jazzmalt

Miko came to me from Divine Maltese in Louisiana, breeder Angela Stanberry. I love a Maltese with beauty, brains, and a syrupy sweet temperament. Angie does an awesome job of matching personalities to owners, and that's super important to me. 

Miko when he first arrived - 6 months old










Miko now, at 2 years old










My signature pic is Miko at 1 year old


----------



## dex'smom

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 3 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663330


> :wub: Posie came from Bonnie's Angels, Bonnie Palmer...She is utterly amazing and I cannot say enough good things about Bonnie and her Angels. Bonnie stands by her dogs, doesn't gossip and badmouth like other so called BREEDERS and is 100% professional. I would highly recommend a puppy from Bonnie at any time to any one. Paying 4,000 for a dog without AKC registration or Champion parents is obscene in my opinion and just doesn't make sense....Be sure to do your research. Top dollar does not always mean top dog...Here is Posie as a baby and now...[/B]


posie is gorgeous.... how old? dex was born 10/15/07- i wonder if they are related...the bath picture is fantastic


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 3 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663330


> :wub: Posie came from Bonnie's Angels, Bonnie Palmer...She is utterly amazing and I cannot say enough good things about Bonnie and her Angels. Bonnie stands by her dogs, doesn't gossip and badmouth like other so called BREEDERS and is 100% professional. I would highly recommend a puppy from Bonnie at any time to any one. Paying 4,000 for a dog without AKC registration or Champion parents is obscene in my opinion and just doesn't make sense....Be sure to do your research. Top dollar does not always mean top dog...Here is Posie as a baby and now...[/B]


I completely agree that Bonnie's angels are absolutely the sweetest pups ever. Mine goes with me everywhere and is so sweet and well-mannered. I think people underestimate the importance of a sweet temperament in even a puppy and it only makes sense that individual breeders would breed for different personality dogs based on their own personality. Bonnie Palmer is just beyond compare and I would always recommend any prospective dog owner to go there first. In my case, she asked me to write a paragraph on our life circumstances and goals, and also detail what we were looking for in a dog. I sent her the letter and in return got the perfect puppy that is perfectly suited to me that she matched to me. I talked to alot of breeders other than Bonnie, and 90% of them (all top breeders mentioned often on this forum) didn't really care what we were looking for in a pup and didn't ask hardly any questions about us. Bonnie prides herself on making perfect matches. And when I asked her whether I could give her back the dog if we didn't connect, she said I could give her the dog back within 30 days for any reason because she wanted me to be happy and she wanted the puppy to be happy for the rest of his life. No other breeder would ever offer you that!


----------



## garrettsmom

Cassonova has got to be one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen.....and you can see his sweet perosnality showing through too....how lucky you are!


----------



## gatiger40

I have to say there is something about Bonnie's little angels that steals my heart! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 12 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724964


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 3 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663330





> :wub: Posie came from Bonnie's Angels, Bonnie Palmer...She is utterly amazing and I cannot say enough good things about Bonnie and her Angels. Bonnie stands by her dogs, doesn't gossip and badmouth like other so called BREEDERS and is 100% professional. I would highly recommend a puppy from Bonnie at any time to any one. Paying 4,000 for a dog without AKC registration or Champion parents is obscene in my opinion and just doesn't make sense....Be sure to do your research. Top dollar does not always mean top dog...Here is Posie as a baby and now...[/B]


I completely agree that Bonnie's angels are absolutely the sweetest pups ever. Mine goes with me everywhere and is so sweet and well-mannered. I think people underestimate the importance of a sweet temperament in even a puppy and it only makes sense that individual breeders would breed for different personality dogs based on their own personality. Bonnie Palmer is just beyond compare and I would always recommend any prospective dog owner to go there first. In my case, she asked me to write a paragraph on our life circumstances and goals, and also detail what we were looking for in a dog. I sent her the letter and in return got the perfect







puppy that is perfectly suited to me that she matched to me. I talked to alot of breeders other than Bonnie, and 90% of them (all top breeders mentioned often on this forum) didn't really care what we were looking for in a pup and didn't ask hardly any questions about us. Bonnie prides herself on making perfect matches. And when I asked her whether I could give her back the dog if we didn't connect, she said I could give her the dog back within 30 days for any reason because she wanted me to be happy and she wanted the puppy to be happy for the rest of his life. No other breeder would ever offer you that!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I :heart: Bonnie's Angels too!! :wub: Casanova is such a sweet boy!! :Sooo cute: 
You need to post more pics of him, what a darling!


----------



## The A Team

My Angel was one of Bonnie Palmer's Angels.....

[attachment=48360:Angel_girl.jpg]


----------



## Starsmom

I had another Maltese before Star - I think he was form a BYB - he had had 4 homes in his very short 4 years of life. Had been used for breeding, even though he didn't have the proper pigmentation. I was looking for a dog at the time and answered an ad in the very small town (<10,000) paper. We went to see him - he was all wags! I paid her the $50 and left -she would not give me any information - not even medical - but I know her daughter is still out there breeding in the New Engalnd area under the name of Laptop Maltese. :angry: I consider Scruffy a rescue. :wub: 

Star :heart: was from Vicky Welch's Gumwood Kennel - she bought out Sheryl McKay in the 90's gumwoodkennel.com located in Alvarado, TX south of Ft. Worth. (817) 498-3038 Vicky is really nice to talk to, and she loves all her little one's.


----------



## bbry

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 26 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713511


> My little Buttons is a Pashes baby,[/B]



Just wanted to add that I uploaded a new pic of Buttons to my album today after his bath :wub:


----------



## tamizami

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 13 2009, 09:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725627


> My Angel was one of Bonnie Palmer's Angels.....[/B]


She was the perfect little Angel, so perfect, God needed her with her...... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily

Jodi is from Zemstars, Alberta, Canada. I would love to see his brothers and sisters if you are out there.
http://www.bestjapanesechin.com/


----------



## The A Team

Ava! is from Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese :aktion033: :chili: 
[attachment=49640:Ahh__Ava...ction_rs.jpg]


----------



## Toby's Mom

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 13 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725627


> My Angel was one of Bonnie Palmer's Angels.....[/B]


I am just now seeing this thread and OH MY GOSH...I could stare at this photo all day! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindy6755

My Cookie is one of Bonnie's Angels. I have to agree Bonnie is one of the nicest, caring person. My little boy is so sweet. My other 5 are rescues, except Buster is from a BYB.
Cookies parents are Hot Rumor at Khanthav and Angels China Spirits in the Sky.
Bonnie is also involved in Rescue. Her rescue Yorkie and Maltese rescue of Florida needs donations, there is a thread about it under Rescues.


----------



## coconuts

Coconut came form Phlicks Maltese in Tenn Janet McAlister. She is the best!


----------



## coconuts

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 1 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662459


> Cee came from Jacob Maltese in Alabama........[attachment=43084:CC1.jpg] www.jacobmaltese.com[/B]


----------



## twoleeighs

Vivi came from Bonnie Palmer as well, and she is indeed a little Angel! We love her so much - she is great with the kids too!


----------



## k/c mom

Claire is from Tonia at Rhapsody. Claire is such a joy. Her best physical "feature" is her coat. It is so thick and straight and totally white. I brush it once a day at most and she has not even any signs of mats. It's so silky that I have a hard time keeping a rubber band in her top knot. After experiencing this wonderful coat I know now that a great coat is the most important thing for me after temperament. I had not even seen a proper maltese coat in real life before! 

I love to hug her as she is like a fluffy stuffed animal because she has such a heavy, thick coat.


[attachment=52254:Claire_1.jpg]

[attachment=52256:claire_3.jpg]


----------



## flgurl69

I just wanted to say I've really enjoyed this thread and seeing everyones beautiful fluffs. I've learned so much since I joined this forum. I wish I knew half as much a few years ago when I got my Chloe. I love my goofy girl to pieces and couldn't imagine my life without her. I am totally embarrased to say I got her from a pet store. :brownbag: I was so ignorant and clueless. I've been extremely fortunate that she has not had any medical problems *knock on wood*. 

Bonnie's Angel have caught my eye from day 1. If I ever decide to get another fluff, I would love to have an Angel.


----------



## LUCY N PETS

I too would love to have one of Bonnie,s angels But am afraid to ask how much they costs.
I know you can't put a price on that beautiful of puppy, but I am on a fixed income and would
probably have to save for quite a while to get one.


Lucy


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 9 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774089


> I too would love to have one of Bonnie,s angels But am afraid to ask how much they costs.
> I know you can't put a price on that beautiful of puppy, but I am on a fixed income and would
> probably have to save for quite a while to get one.
> 
> 
> Lucy[/B]


Just sent you a pm her prices


----------



## coco

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 9 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774089


> I too would love to have one of Bonnie,s angels But am afraid to ask how much they costs.
> I know you can't put a price on that beautiful of puppy, but I am on a fixed income and would
> probably have to save for quite a while to get one.
> 
> 
> Lucy[/B]



The price of one of Bonnie's Angels is not nearly as much as the pleasure of owning one. We've been through so many dogs in our married life and have had another Maltese before Coco. I can honestly say that we've had more happiness from this dog than any we've ever had. She is truly an Angel and worth every dime we paid for her. Start saving. You'll be blessed beyond words!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Coco @ May 9 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774101


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 9 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774089





> I too would love to have one of Bonnie,s angels But am afraid to ask how much they costs.
> I know you can't put a price on that beautiful of puppy, but I am on a fixed income and would
> probably have to save for quite a while to get one.
> 
> 
> Lucy[/B]



The price of one of Bonnie's Angels is not nearly as much as the pleasure of owning one. We've been through so many dogs in our married life and have had another Maltese before Coco. I can honestly say that we've had more happiness from this dog than any we've ever had. She is truly an Angel and worth every dime we paid for her. Start saving. You'll be blessed beyond words!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wholeheartedly agree. I got very lucky because I found my Angel as my first dog. I honestly wasn't even sure I liked dogs, but I loved cats but couldn't have them because of my allergies. Since getting Casanova, I've gotten to know many other dogs and Malts much better, and I only feel more and more blessed every single day that I found Bonnie.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (princessre @ May 9 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774114


> QUOTE (Coco @ May 9 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774101





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 9 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774089





> I too would love to have one of Bonnie,s angels But am afraid to ask how much they costs.
> I know you can't put a price on that beautiful of puppy, but I am on a fixed income and would
> probably have to save for quite a while to get one.
> 
> 
> Lucy[/B]



The price of one of Bonnie's Angels is not nearly as much as the pleasure of owning one. We've been through so many dogs in our married life and have had another Maltese before Coco. I can honestly say that we've had more happiness from this dog than any we've ever had. She is truly an Angel and worth every dime we paid for her. Start saving. You'll be blessed beyond words!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wholeheartedly agree. I got very lucky because I found my Angel as my first dog. I honestly wasn't even sure I liked dogs, but I loved cats but couldn't have them because of my allergies. Since getting Casanova, I've gotten to know many other dogs and Malts much better, and I only feel more and more blessed every single day that I found Bonnie.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Lucy, you can always keep talking to Bonnie and see if she has an adult coming available for a good home.
That would be a lot less money, although you still have to pay for her yearly checkups, etc.

I agree. Bonnie's dogs do fit the temperment maltese are suppose to have. I know the price is up there,
though not as high as a few others, but buying from a byb may very well cost a lot more in coming years.

I know there are plenty of great breeders with sweet maltese, but I have to agree, none sweeter than
an Angel Maltese...that's why I have two....well, until my daughter packs up and heads out...then one. LOL


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Thank you so much for the replies on your little angels, it just makes me want one even more.

I did email Bonnie a little while ago and asked her if she might even have a retired one, as
reading all your posts about your angels, I would feel completely blessed to be able to obtain
one I don't care about the age, and if she doesn't have one I can afford now, believe me I will
be putting the money aside until I can get one.

Again thanks for this forum, it was very enlightening and I got to see all your babies and how
you felt about them.

Lucy


----------



## elizabeth

Bella is from DOLCE MALTESE in Minneapolis. Wonderful woman.....has the pups in her bedroom!! Sandy stands behind her dogs.....she has become a good friend. But I must say: our next will be a "Bonnie's Angel"!!! I just have to have one!!! :biggrin: 

Ms. Bella is almost 10 months and weighs 5 1/2 pounds


----------



## MandyMc65

I thought I'd add my little McKenzie to the list! 

She came from Stacy - Bellarata Maltese!

Kenzie is the sweetest little girl and so incredibly full of personality, she makes me smile every single day! And I'm lucky to say that Stacy is not just a great breeder but also a friend.  

Here's some pictures of my baby girl. 

The day after I got her at 4 months old.
[attachment=52501:stacking.JPG]

Around 4 1/2 months
[attachment=52500:kenzie_car.jpg]

Her adorable smile @ 5 months :wub:
[attachment=52502:kenzie_sit.JPG]


----------



## Chelsea's Mom

Chelsea is from Richilieu Maltese in Kingston, CA


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ May 14 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776599


> I thought I'd add my little McKenzie to the list!
> 
> She came from Stacy - Bellarata Maltese!
> 
> Kenzie is the sweetest little girl and so incredibly full of personality, she makes me smile every single day! And I'm lucky to say that Stacy is not just a great breeder but also a friend.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my baby girl.
> 
> The day after I got her at 4 months old.
> [attachment=52501:stacking.JPG]
> 
> Around 4 1/2 months
> [attachment=52500:kenzie_car.jpg]
> 
> Her adorable smile @ 5 months :wub:
> [attachment=52502:kenzie_sit.JPG][/B]


She is gorgeous :wub: :wub:


----------



## malteserus

My handsome boy :wub: Harry, a.k.a. Lafford Top Marc, is bred by Carol Lees from U.K.
http://www.laffordtoydogs.co.uk/











Cheers,
Jessie


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (malteserus @ Jun 11 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789306


> My handsome boy :wub: Harry, a.k.a. Lafford Top Marc, is bred by Carol Lees from U.K.
> http://www.laffordtoydogs.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jessie[/B]


Beautiful


----------



## The A Team

I know I've already posted a picture of Ava, but here she is at 8 1/2 months old. I just love my girl, she's a Bonnie's Angel. 

[attachment=53768:Ava_6_5_..._Henry_2.jpg]


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 11 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789321


> I know I've already posted a picture of Ava, but here she is at 8 1/2 months old. I just love my girl, she's a Bonnie's Angel.
> 
> [attachment=53768:Ava_6_5_..._Henry_2.jpg][/B]


She is gorgeous in that picture (and every other one). Who are her dam and sire?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ May 14 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776599


> I thought I'd add my little McKenzie to the list!
> 
> She came from Stacy - Bellarata Maltese!
> 
> Kenzie is the sweetest little girl and so incredibly full of personality, she makes me smile every single day! And I'm lucky to say that Stacy is not just a great breeder but also a friend.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my baby girl.
> 
> The day after I got her at 4 months old.
> [attachment=52501:stacking.JPG]
> 
> Around 4 1/2 months
> [attachment=52500:kenzie_car.jpg]
> 
> Her adorable smile @ 5 months :wub:
> [attachment=52502:kenzie_sit.JPG][/B]


I just saw this and wanted to say thank you! I am so happy Kenzie is with you. *hugs you*


----------



## malteserus

McKenzie is a cutie pie! :wub: 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ May 14 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776599


> I thought I'd add my little McKenzie to the list!
> 
> She came from Stacy - Bellarata Maltese!
> 
> Kenzie is the sweetest little girl and so incredibly full of personality, she makes me smile every single day! And I'm lucky to say that Stacy is not just a great breeder but also a friend.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my baby girl.
> 
> The day after I got her at 4 months old.
> [attachment=52501:stacking.JPG]
> 
> Around 4 1/2 months
> [attachment=52500:kenzie_car.jpg]
> 
> Her adorable smile @ 5 months :wub:
> [attachment=52502:kenzie_sit.JPG][/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom

With the exception of Frankie (she's from a BYB), mine are all rescues.

Joplin was my first Maltese Rescue ~ :wub: 

[attachment=53771:JoplinWet.jpg]


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 11 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789485


> With the exception of Frankie (she's from a BYB), mine are all rescues.
> 
> Joplin was my first Maltese Rescue ~ :wub:
> 
> [attachment=53771:JoplinWet.jpg][/B]


Deb I love that pic of Joplin! Melts my heart!


----------



## JustUs2

Gracie is a rehome - this is her 4th home in her short little life (she's 10 months old, well almost 11 months old now!) I had lost my little (rehomed) yorkie Olivia unexpectedly while she was at the vet's for a dental.  We had scheduled a vacation in Savannah (never been there before, went on a last minute whim) and, at a friend's suggestion, I searched petfinder while we were in Georgia. And there she was - in the classifieds in the Atlanta area, which we drive right through to get home. Her original owner apparently didn't have the time or commitment that a new puppy requires, so she rehomed her with a co-worker. Her co-worker (a very kind lady) had 2 chi's that did not welcome Gracie into their home so after a few weeks, Gracie went to live with her sister. She already had 1 maltipoo (I think) and didn't really want a second pup, but she gave it a try for a couple of months. They decided to rehome her IF they found the right home...so they listed her, and promptly changed their minds and removed the listing! Gracie had became a part of their family and it wasn't easy for them to let her go...however one evening they re-listed her on petfinder/classifieds again. And that was the same evening I check while we were on vacation! We (both sisters and I) had several phone and email conversations (while I'm supposed to be vacationing :biggrin: ) and agreed to meet outside of Atlanta on our way home from Savannah. We met in the parking lot of a Petsmart - and it was love at first sight! Gracie has been wonderfully cared for and is healthy, and is just the sweetest girl ever. The lady said she "knew" we were the right family for Gracie...they had several other offers but they just felt my DH and I were right for her - and are we glad! I stay in touch with the 2 sisters - they like updates on how she is doing, I sent them new pictures just today. Gracie's story of her journey to us is all revolved around perfect timing - she is my little miracle girl!


----------



## malteserus

Gracie is a cutie. Thanks for sharing the story! :two thumbs up: 

QUOTE (JustUs2 @ Jun 11 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789510


> Gracie is a rehome - this is her 4th home in her short little life (she's 10 months old, well almost 11 months old now!) I had lost my little (rehomed) yorkie Olivia unexpectedly while she was at the vet's for a dental.  We had scheduled a vacation in Savannah (never been there before, went on a last minute whim) and, at a friend's suggestion, I searched petfinder while we were in Georgia. And there she was - in the classifieds in the Atlanta area, which we drive right through to get home. Her original owner apparently didn't have the time or commitment that a new puppy requires, so she rehomed her with a co-worker. Her co-worker (a very kind lady) had 2 chi's that did not welcome Gracie into their home so after a few weeks, Gracie went to live with her sister. She already had 1 maltipoo (I think) and didn't really want a second pup, but she gave it a try for a couple of months. They decided to rehome her IF they found the right home...so they listed her, and promptly changed their minds and removed the listing! Gracie had became a part of their family and it wasn't easy for them to let her go...however one evening they re-listed her on petfinder/classifieds again. And that was the same evening I check while we were on vacation! We (both sisters and I) had several phone and email conversations (while I'm supposed to be vacationing :biggrin: ) and agreed to meet outside of Atlanta on our way home from Savannah. We met in the parking lot of a Petsmart - and it was love at first sight! Gracie has been wonderfully cared for and is healthy, and is just the sweetest girl ever. The lady said she "knew" we were the right family for Gracie...they had several other offers but they just felt my DH and I were right for her - and are we glad! I stay in touch with the 2 sisters - they like updates on how she is doing, I sent them new pictures just today. Gracie's story of her journey to us is all revolved around perfect timing - she is my little miracle girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## littlemissy

I got Coquette my little retiree from Malta Angel Maltese, breeder being Sheila Riley. If you have any questions about my first hand experience with the breeder please feel free to PM me.


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 11 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789330


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 11 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789321





> I know I've already posted a picture of Ava, but here she is at 8 1/2 months old. I just love my girl, she's a Bonnie's Angel.
> 
> [attachment=53768:Ava_6_5_..._Henry_2.jpg][/B]


She is gorgeous in that picture (and every other one). Who are her dam and sire?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks! 

Her dad is: Ch. Angel's Risque Double Jeopardy
Her mom is: Ch. Angel's Top Secret at Khanthav (sister to Rumor)


----------



## maltlove

Ava is so gorgeous! My little boy that I'm picking up from Bonnie in July has the same Sire/Dam as your Ava so that makes me really happy!


----------



## joyomom

:wub: Just had to bump :wub: 

:Cute Malt: 
So many wonderful pictures of all these wonderful fluff babies -

this thread *just makes you happy*


----------



## LJSquishy

Preston is from *Dian Lynch* of *MiDis Maltese! *Preston is absolutely perfect in every way and I couldn't be more happy! Dian is a wonderful person and shows & breeds beautiful Maltese.

Preston @ 12 weeks old:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Rain........is from Bonnie's Angels - She was co-owned by Bonnie Palmer and another woman and I bought her from the other breeder.

Her Sire is Ch Angels Hot Rumour at Khanthav
Her Dam is Angels Splish in the Rain

My little Rain
[attachment=54464:IMG_0498.jpg]

[attachment=54465:IMG_0518.jpg]


----------



## waggybaby

Hi Everyone,

I am looking to get a maltese puppy.
I am thinking of Bonnie Palmers Angels
Chrisman maltese
MiDi maltese (Diane Lynch)
or Bea Annes maltese.

Any advise?

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Jul 29 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811226


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to get a maltese puppy.
> I am thinking of Bonnie Palmers Angels
> Chrisman maltese
> MiDi maltese (Diane Lynch)
> or Bea Annes maltese.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!![/B]


Welcome! You should start a new topic about this so others can see your question!


----------



## coco

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798134


> Rain........is from Bonnie's Angels - She was co-owned by Bonnie Palmer and another woman and I bought her from the other breeder.
> 
> Her Sire is Ch Angels Hot Rumour at Khanthav
> Her Dam is Angels Splish in the Rain
> 
> My little Rain
> [attachment=54464:IMG_0498.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=54465:IMG_0518.jpg][/B]


Rain is Coco's half sister, so I'm posting a rebuttal to that NC cup I see in your picture. :biggrin: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 29 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811241


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798134





> Rain........is from Bonnie's Angels - She was co-owned by Bonnie Palmer and another woman and I bought her from the other breeder.
> 
> Her Sire is Ch Angels Hot Rumour at Khanthav
> Her Dam is Angels Splish in the Rain
> 
> My little Rain
> [attachment=54464:IMG_0498.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=54465:IMG_0518.jpg][/B]


Rain is Coco's half sister, so I'm posting a rebuttal to that NC cup I see in your picture. :biggrin: :chili: :chili: 








[/B][/QUOTE]

I am tickled to know that they are half sisters........that pleases me very much!!!!!


----------



## waggybaby

Thank you wasn't sure how to post 


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 29 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811228


> QUOTE (waggybaby @ Jul 29 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811226





> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to get a maltese puppy.
> I am thinking of Bonnie Palmers Angels
> Chrisman maltese
> MiDi maltese (Diane Lynch)
> or Bea Annes maltese.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!![/B]


Welcome! You should start a new topic about this so others can see your question!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## cindy6755

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811276


> QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 29 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811241





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798134





> Rain........is from Bonnie's Angels - She was co-owned by Bonnie Palmer and another woman and I bought her from the other breeder.
> 
> Her Sire is Ch Angels Hot Rumour at Khanthav
> Her Dam is Angels Splish in the Rain
> 
> My little Rain
> [attachment=54464:IMG_0498.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=54465:IMG_0518.jpg][/B]


Rain is Coco's half sister, so I'm posting a rebuttal to that NC cup I see in your picture. :biggrin: :chili: :chili: 








[/B][/QUOTE]

I am tickled to know that they are half sisters........that pleases me very much!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rain is also Cookies half sister--same sire


----------



## The A Team

Ava's mother is Rumour's sister...so I guess that would make Rain and Ava....cousins?

Oh and Casanova's father is Rumour!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

OMG, I forgot about that......yes Ava and Rain are cousins and Cassanova and Rain are half brother and sister!!!! You know what, from the way you describe Ava and the way Sophia describles Cassanova, they do act like they are very much kin......Bonnie has bred a lot of our babies!!!!!


----------



## notori

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Jul 29 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811226


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to get a maltese puppy.
> I am thinking of Bonnie Palmers Angels
> Chrisman maltese
> MiDi maltese (Diane Lynch)
> or Bea Annes maltese.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!![/B]


I would go to Chrisman Maltese
Notori


----------



## Orla

Milo is from Suncube maltese in Scotland,UK.
He's just perfect! :wub: 

here is is now at 18 weeks old


----------



## jenn78

My Babydoll came from Floyd Stutzman out of IA, though we got her from a breeder in Tampa, she had plans to breed her, but she let her go to us.

http://classifieds.breedersclub.net/breede.../ContactUs.html


----------



## fach

Dixie is from Bonnie Palmer. I am hoping to add another Angel from Bonnie sometime soon


----------



## elly

Mercedes is from TNT's Maltese in Florida. I knew as soon as I spoke with Theresa that I had found my new girl. Mercedes is wonderful, has a great coat, very loving and playful, and thankfully is healthy.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team

At one year old, I'd say my 3 lb Ava isn't doing so bad....getting "Best of Breed" October 2nd, 2009 at the Hatboro All Breed Dog Club. 
[attachment=57867:Ava_and_...nd__2009.JPG]

Our next show is next week, November 7th and 8th, 2009 in Salisbury, Md.


----------



## Johita

This is Aolani the day I brought him home at 3 months. Got him from kandimaltese.com.









At about 4.5 months
at the park








with his pjs









5.5 months

















6 months on Halloween










And here he is at 7 months on Thanksgiving.


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (Johita @ Dec 8 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859793


> This is Aolani the day I brought him home at 3 months. Got him from kandimaltese.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At about 4.5 months
> at the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with his pjs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months on Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is at 7 months on Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Such a beautiful baby boy.
xoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 8 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859816


> QUOTE (Johita @ Dec 8 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859793





> This is Aolani the day I brought him home at 3 months. Got him from kandimaltese.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At about 4.5 months
> at the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with his pjs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months on Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is at 7 months on Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Such a beautiful baby boy.
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is just GORGEOUS!!! I love his look, he is a dollbaby!!!!


----------



## cyndrae

Lilly came from ChaCa Maltese 
http://www.chacamaltese.org/

Here are some pictures, I need to get better at picture taking. I need to work on getting her to hold still after I comb her :biggrin: 

Day after she joined our family









Lilly outside










Lilly put your head down.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Don't know why I've never done this before but Miss Gigi is from a reputable breeder, and an exceptional one indeed. She's from Cindy at Silkese Maltese in NC. Most of Gigi's pedigree is all champions. Cindy is THE BEST. But I guess I am a little biased. LOL Cindy has been showing/breeding only maltese since the early 1970s, she's slowing her breeding program down and only has a few litters a year. Her malts have the best pedigrees and she knows most of the dogs in Gigi's five-gen pedigree, so she only picked the best. Not to mention, they are super healthy and she garantees this. She knows maltese and is always there to help me out with questions, ect. I send her pictures of Gigi all the time. Miss Gigi is on the small side, has jet-black pigment, and sugar-sweet tempermant. I can take her on a jog with me, to a mall in her carrier or even just stay in the house all day watching tv onthe couch with me. She is a velcro baby, and goes limp in my arms and she's always making us laugh. My Gigi isn't ever in another room without me, and when she is she is waiting by my door for me to come out again. She has a FIT if I leave her in a room alone. She will jump up out of the dead of sleep to follow me. She's never not affectionate. She deserves them to because she is really an angel, and never does anything wrong(at home that is... LOL) No marking or humping from her ever. When I don't feel like snuggling with her, she is always right under my feet sleeping(like now). If Gigi was more dependent of me, I think I may loose my mind! Heck, we couldn't be closer if I had given birth to her myself! 









First picture I ever saw of her from Cindy.





















































































































Gigi's hair, I know y'all never see it because its always hidden by all her clothes LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 10 2010, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884321


> Don't know why I've never done this before but Miss Gigi is from a reputable breeder, and an exceptional one indeed. She's from Cindy at Silkess Maltese in NC. Most of Gigi's pedigree is all champions. Cindy is THE BEST. But I guess I am a little biased. LOL Cindy has been showing/breeding only maltese since the early 1970s, she's slowing her breeding program down and only has a few litters a year. Her malts have the best pedigrees and she knows most of the dogs in Gigi's five-gen pedigree, so she only picked the best. Not to mention, they are super healthy and she garantees this. She knows maltese and is always there to help me out with questions, ect. I send her pictures of Gigi all the time. Miss Gigi is on the small side, has jet-black pigment, and sugar-sweet tempermant. I can take her on a jog with me, to a mall in her carrier or even just stay in the house all day watching tv onthe couch with me. She is a velcro baby, and goes limp in my arms and she's always making us laugh. My Gigi isn't ever in another room without me, and when she is she is waiting by my door for me to come out again. She has a FIT if I leave her in a room alone. She will jump up out of the dead of sleep to follow me. She's never not affectionate. She deserves them to because she is really an angel, and never does anything wrong(at home that is... LOL) No marking or humping from her ever. When I don't feel like snuggling with her, she is always right under my feet sleeping(like now). If Gigi was more dependent of me, I think I may loose my mind! Heck, we couldn't be closer if I had given birth to her myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Gigi is so SUPER CUTE!! oh, my!! what a love.

I looked at the pics in this website again and it just made fall in love w/Maltese all over again..
:wub:


----------



## Cathy

My Smudge is from Linijen Maltese in Edmonton. She's my travel buddy to the Specialty each year and the apple of my eye.   


[attachment=61721:resized___fixed.jpg]


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (Cathy @ Feb 10 2010, 11:20 PM)


> My Smudge is from Linijen Maltese in Edmonton. She's my travel buddy to the Specialty each year and the apple of my eye.


Now there is one of those lesser known show breeders we don't hear much about on SM, but Wowza :tender: look at that precious girl. She is absolutely stunning, Cathy. I am in awe of her coat. Do you have any idea how many specials dog owner/handlers would kill to have face and topknot furnishings like that? :forgive me:


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Cathy @ Feb 10 2010, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884405


> My Smudge is from Linijen Maltese in Edmonton. She's my travel buddy to the Specialty each year and the apple of my eye.
> 
> 
> [attachment=61721:resized___fixed.jpg][/B]


Love your "Smudge"!! Does that mean your dog is being specialed? Or that she really just accompanies you? Sorry I'm a little clueless....but am intrigued by her amazing coat!!


----------



## CloudClan

Ok, as I was replying to the last post I realized that I have not put either of my girls up here yet. 

I got Cacia, my newest girl, from the same place I got my boy, Cadeau. She is from Debbie Cleckley at Jacob Maltese. Her registered name is Jacob's Arizona Sunshine. :Sunny Smile: Her mama is Debbie's Ch. Jacob's Annie Get Your Gun and her papa is Ch. Jacob's Raisin' Arizona. 

[attachment=61751:CaciaBlueChair1.jpg]

My Cadie came from Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese. Her registered name is MaltAngel Cascading Starlight. :tender: Her sire is Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star and her dam is Whitecliff MaltAngel Nearer My God (who is out of Ch. Joseph and Ch. Trinity). 

[attachment=61752:Cadie_sFirstShow.jpg]

Both girls are beautiful and unique and have awesome structure and movement as well as the sweetest temperaments around. And both Debbie and Sheila have been wonderful to work with. People often talk about how hard it is to get a lovely female when they start out wanting to show. I have been blessed with two. I am very grateful to both Debbie and Sheila for entrusting these absolute treasures to me. :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 10 2010, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884321


> Don't know why I've never done this before but Miss Gigi is from a reputable breeder, and an exceptional one indeed. She's from Cindy at Silkese Maltese in NC. Most of Gigi's pedigree is all champions. Cindy is THE BEST. But I guess I am a little biased. LOL Cindy has been showing/breeding only maltese since the early 1970s, she's slowing her breeding program down and only has a few litters a year. Her malts have the best pedigrees and she knows most of the dogs in Gigi's five-gen pedigree, so she only picked the best. Not to mention, they are super healthy and she garantees this. She knows maltese and is always there to help me out with questions, ect. I send her pictures of Gigi all the time. Miss Gigi is on the small side, has jet-black pigment, and sugar-sweet tempermant. I can take her on a jog with me, to a mall in her carrier or even just stay in the house all day watching tv onthe couch with me. She is a velcro baby, and goes limp in my arms and she's always making us laugh. My Gigi isn't ever in another room without me, and when she is she is waiting by my door for me to come out again. She has a FIT if I leave her in a room alone. She will jump up out of the dead of sleep to follow me. She's never not affectionate. She deserves them to because she is really an angel, and never does anything wrong(at home that is... LOL) No marking or humping from her ever. When I don't feel like snuggling with her, she is always right under my feet sleeping(like now). If Gigi was more dependent of me, I think I may loose my mind! Heck, we couldn't be closer if I had given birth to her myself![/B]


I loooooove Cindy at Silkess Maltese. She is one of the most intelligent, analytical, sweet, grounded breeders I have ever had the pleasure of speaking to. I was really hoping she would have a puppy for me, but she spent hours educating me on the phone. I really wished that Cindy would breed more, as she seems to breed very very thoughtfully and as we can tell from Gigi, has a great eye for beauty. :heart:


----------



## majik921

Bernie is from Laurel Walsh, she's an amazing breeder in Spokane Valley, Wa and I highly recommend her. Even a year after we got Bernadette, she still checks in with us to see how she's doing and how we're doing. 

Breeders.NET


----------



## Orla

majik921 said:


> Bernie is from Laurel Walsh, she's an amazing breeder in Spokane Valley, Wa and I highly recommend her. Even a year after we got Bernadette, she still checks in with us to see how she's doing and how we're doing.
> 
> Breeders.NET


ummm - she breeds maltese x shih tzu
and spelled shih tzu, shiatzu.....


----------



## LJSquishy

amby said:


> ummm - she breeds maltese x shih tzu
> and spelled shih tzu, shiatzu.....


Heh, yeah...she is not a reputable breeder. She is a backyard breeder and does not show her dogs in conformation.

I live in Spokane, WA and there was a reason my 2 Maltese did not come from WA state (let alone Spokane)-- I spoke to that lady and she didn't even know how old the litter of puppies were that she had at the time. That was all it took for me.


----------



## Orla

LJSquishy said:


> I live in Spokane, WA and there was a reason my 2 Maltese did not come from WA state (let alone Spokane)-- I spoke to that lady and *she didn't even know how old the litter of puppies were that she had at the time*. That was all it took for me.


OMG! Thats disgraceful!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

The little girl in the pink coat is gorgeous and that is my favorite picture!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*My Rocky*

I bought Rocky at a pet store before I knew better. He is the light and the joy of my life. Next time, I'd know the protocol and buy from a reputable breeder. I am very thankful he's a good pup and healthy!! Kind of cute too, LOL!:wub:


----------



## barefoot contessa

*I unknowingly got my 1st maltese Halle from a Greeder but I am getting my 2nd maltese next week fom a wonderful breeder. I have learned so much from my short time on SM from some of you wonderful people. She is from Mr. Duv Tran of Diamond Maltese. I can hardly contain myself.*


----------



## mysugarbears

barefoot contessa said:


> *I unknowingly got my 1st maltese Halle from a Greeder but I am getting my 2nd maltese next week fom a wonderful breeder. I have learned so much from my short time on SM from some of you wonderful people. She is from Mr. Duv Tran of Diamond Maltese. I can hardly contain myself.*


 
I can't wait to see your newest little baby. Congratulations!!!


----------



## princessre

barefoot contessa said:


> *I unknowingly got my 1st maltese Halle from a Greeder but I am getting my 2nd maltese next week fom a wonderful breeder. I have learned so much from my short time on SM from some of you wonderful people. She is from Mr. Duv Tran of Diamond Maltese. I can hardly contain myself.*


Wow, congrats!!! Which girl did you get? I can't wait to see her pics!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Congratulations.....I can tell your excited! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## beckinwolf

I got my little man off of an ad on Craigslist! He was free, but truly he's priceless. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, I did forget to mention when this thread started awhile back,
that mine are Rescues, with the exception of Frankie.

It has been in question, as to where LBB came from.

Joplin has been arguing this for years. She said, "He's the dog from he**"

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I said, "Jops, knock it off, quit pickin' on your brother, he's a rescue,
just like you are". She said, "Oh ya, well rescue him out of the toilet we just shoved him, and shut the lid". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH

I have gotten Maltese from the following breeders:

Breeder: Pauline Walsh
Kennel Name: Ceallaigh Maltese
Location: Massachusetts

Breeder: Ken Shay
Kennel Name: Leshay Maltese
Location: Washington

Breeder: Sheila Riley
Kennel Name: MaltaAngel Maltese
Location: California (Central Valley)

Please feel free to PM me regarding my first-hand experience.


----------



## munchkn8835

Ollie came from a breeder I believe now is a backyard breeder. I love him anyway....even if he's got long legs!


----------



## mysugarbears

I got my girl Reese from TNT.


----------



## socalyte

I got my first Maltese from a BYB before I knew better, and my second from a pet store, which I bought because she was in a pen with much bigger dogs crawling all over her --I could tell she was sick even though the owner said it was simply allergies. It was pneumonia, and we spent thousands and a lengthy hospital stay to get her better, but she was SO worth it! She was the sweetest, most lively and loving little girl-- she truly had the quintessential charming Maltese personality. She crossed the rainbow bridge last year after a bout with pancreatitis. Dolly's Rainbow Residency at RainbowsBridge.com 

We still have our little Tiffany, who is ten, and definitely my hubby's dog! (picture to come)

Here is Dolly:









I'm adopting a little girl that I will pick up early December from Dar Lynn's Maltese in Florida.














(Note this is not my picture but I took it from the Dar Lynn's website)

(_Anyone know why my pictures aren't posting?_)


----------



## cometgrrl

Indy came from Stacy (Bellarata Maltese). PM for a recommendation!


----------



## MyLuna

Luna Bella came to me from Gumwood in Texas....Vicky Welch. PM for particular info if you would like. Luna is a lovely little thing, however, I do wish I had been a member here during the 'finding process'


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel is from:
Breeder: Szilvia Goff
Kennel Name: Marquess Maltese
Location: Budapest Hungary

I would be happy to share w/anyone thinking of purchasing from Szilvia.


----------



## Cosy

Cosy comes from Bonnie Palmer. She's the second malt I have purchased from her and they are both sweet dispositions and adorable.


----------



## princessre

Cosy said:


> Cosy comes from Bonnie Palmer. She's the second malt I have purchased from her and they are both sweet dispositions and adorable.


COSYYYYYYYYYY!!!! The one, the only, original babydoll maltese!!!! Love her!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Gee I thought I posted this ages ago but see that I never did. I got Tyler from Chrisman.


----------



## princessre

I have bought from

Bonnie's Angel Maltese (Casanova)
Shinemore Maltese (Bijou)

I have had dealings with (bought and returned, paid for but did not elect to receive, travelled to but not come home with, put a deposit down and waited a long time for, promised a specific pup but pup was sold to someone else-- in no particular order...):

Rhapsody Maltese
Tajon Maltese
Laureal Maltese
Diamond Maltese
Aria Maltese

Feel free to PM me for information. I have personally spoken to almost every Maltese breeder under the sun.


----------



## educ8m

Gracie is from Mary Harrigan of Brookside Maltese (Mary H on this forum.) I couldn't have asked for a better breeder as a first time Maltese owner! Gracie is smart, independent, loving, extremely healthy, and has great knees! She is a littermate of Lynda's Gigi and a half sister to Lynda's Chachi.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

educ8m said:


> Gracie is from Mary Harrigan of Brookside Maltese (Mary H on this forum.) I couldn't have asked for a better breeder as a first time Maltese owner! Gracie is smart, independent, loving, extremely healthy, and has great knees! She is a littermate of Lynda's Gigi and a half sister to Lynda's Chachi.


And if you notice Gracie in your avatar pic, you will see the family trait of the beautiful elongated stretch of her neck. She's sitting up regal even when laying down. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

well my dolce came from a broker. wishuponapup , they sell maltese, shi tzus, yorkies and designer pups , even though i researched and researched and read and read i still bought my fluff from a broker thinking it was coming from a reputable breeder with champion lines .. now dont get me wrong i wish i could have found u guys sooner and i would have been educated by u guys prior but i love my dolce , knock on wood he has been healthy n he is the sweetest fluff ive ever met. 
but after having my eyes opened here , even though i spoke to breeder , got pics , got millions of questions answered , got documents , went to "brokers " house i still dont know where dolce really came from , did he come socialized yes , potty trained 98%, did he stay under 4 lbs like i wanted yes , all in all i got what i was looking for. but i really wish i had way more info about breeders. i think its hard to get a pup in nyc .


----------



## princessre

Sounds perfect if you got what you wanted! Dolce is absolutely adorable!



uniquelovdolce said:


> well my dolce came from a broker. wishuponapup , they sell maltese, shi tzus, yorkies and designer pups , even though i researched and researched and read and read i still bought my fluff from a broker thinking it was coming from a reputable breeder with champion lines .. now dont get me wrong i wish i could have found u guys sooner and i would have been educated by u guys prior but i love my dolce , knock on wood he has been healthy n he is the sweetest fluff ive ever met.
> but after having my eyes opened here , even though i spoke to breeder , got pics , got millions of questions answered , got documents , went to "brokers " house i still dont know where dolce really came from , did he come socialized yes , potty trained 98%, did he stay under 4 lbs like i wanted yes , all in all i got what i was looking for. but i really wish i had way more info about breeders. i think its hard to get a pup in nyc .


----------



## educ8m

Crystal&Zoe said:


> And if you notice Gracie in your avatar pic, you will see the family trait of the beautiful elongated stretch of her neck. She's sitting up regal even when laying down. :wub:


Crystal, thank you. I'm still learning about the family traits!


----------



## t0ny

I've been doing some research for about a month now. At first i wanted to buy my dog from a pet store but after reading post after post i've been trying to find a breeder. I'm located in NY but willing to travel a bit. I found a few breeders deep in PA (about 500 miles away). i don't want to make the trip all the way there to be disappointed and not come home with a new family member. If anyone can give me some information/contacts/emails of breeders around the tri-state area that would be great. 

I'm actually looking to buy a puppy for my gf. she lives in an apartment so the dog would have to be small and playful lol. Also I'm a full-time college student which means i have a budget. Any info would be helpful thanks again hope to welcome a new memeber to the family soon.


----------



## Snowbody

t0ny said:


> I've been doing some research for about a month now. At first i wanted to buy my dog from a pet store but after reading post after post i've been trying to find a breeder. I'm located in NY but willing to travel a bit. I found a few breeders deep in PA (about 500 miles away). i don't want to make the trip all the way there to be disappointed and not come home with a new family member. If anyone can give me some information/contacts/emails of breeders around the tri-state area that would be great.
> 
> I'm actually looking to buy a puppy for my gf. she lives in an apartment so the dog would have to be small and playful lol. Also I'm a full-time college student which means i have a budget. Any info would be helpful thanks again hope to welcome a new memeber to the family soon.


There aren't that many good breeders around the NY area. I did go to PA.I was willing to drive to see my pup before I got him. I'm thinking a reputable breeder's price may be steep for a college student. Why don't you really keep an eye out for a rescue -- there are many Maltese who have become homeless because of the economy. You can look at Metropolitan Maltese - better yet contact them since many aren't listed on website. I also was impressed by this rescue who some SM members got their Malts from and they're in the NY area. Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs
Look at that little girl Buttons on the first page. They will transport their dogs to the tri-state area.
It would be better for you to save a Maltese' life then give money to a backyard breeder or pet store/puppy mill. Please consider it. It will get you points with your GF too. You need to do this together since a pup is a forever commitment.


----------



## t0ny

Need some feedback about this breeder. has anyone bought a puppy from this breeder?

Tams luv 4 pups - Home


----------



## Snowbody

t0ny said:


> Need some feedback about this breeder. has anyone bought a puppy from this breeder?
> 
> Tams luv 4 pups - Home


Backyard breeder just trying to make money. How do I know? Because she posted, _"Now I enjoy raising many different small breeds and even crossing them to see how much cuter (and improved) they can be."_ Not ethical at all. I suggest you read the thread that I think is a stickie on finding a reputable/ethical breeder.


----------



## marschil

Hello, new member....tried to pm princess, was informed your box was full. Need info on 2 breeders I am corresponding with.
Thank you.


----------



## allheart

*I Lovitt Maltese*

I have been blessed with the sweetest most healthies baby girl, Ana, from Fran of I lovitt Maltese. Oh how she loves her babies, both puppies and her older babies.

Ana came to me potty trained and new her name. I received weekly, if not more frequently updated, either pictures, or videos.

I love Fran with all my heart, for blessing me with such a treasure. Here is one picture of Dear Sweet Ana, oh I have many :blush:

My experience with Fran, of Ilovitt Maltese, was nothing short of a miracle, and everyday, I pinch myself and feel so blessed.


----------



## zooeysmom

Zooey came from the North Central Animal Shelter in Los Angeles. I, too, have to pinch myself every now and then because she is the most perfect girl for me; the best $100 I have ever spent


----------



## allheart

zooeysmom said:


> Zooey came from the North Central Animal Shelter in Los Angeles. I, too, have to pinch myself every now and then because she is the most perfect girl for me; the best $100 I have ever spent


 
Bless you!!!! Your baby is precious :wub:


----------



## mtkey1989

*Any relatives?*

I've always wondered about the litter mates of my kids. Bailey came from Bluefields Kennel in Wilson, NC. He was born 12/20/2002 to Captain Morgan II and Perfect Harmoney. Any relatives out there? It would be great to talk about their similarities!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

She is precious!!



zooeysmom said:


> Zooey came from the North Central Animal Shelter in Los Angeles. I, too, have to pinch myself every now and then because she is the most perfect girl for me; the best $100 I have ever spent


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Ana is gorgeous...you _are _blessed!!



allheart said:


> I have been blessed with the sweetest most healthies baby girl, Ana, from Fran of I lovitt Maltese. Oh how she loves her babies, both puppies and her older babies.
> 
> Ana came to me potty trained and new her name. I received weekly, if not more frequently updated, either pictures, or videos.
> 
> I love Fran with all my heart, for blessing me with such a treasure. Here is one picture of Dear Sweet Ana, oh I have many :blush:
> 
> My experience with Fran, of Ilovitt Maltese, was nothing short of a miracle, and everyday, I pinch myself and feel so blessed.
> 
> View attachment 98779


----------



## Tia's Pup

princessre said:


> I have bought from
> 
> Bonnie's Angel Maltese (Casanova)
> Shinemore Maltese (Bijou)
> 
> I have had dealings with (bought and returned, paid for but did not elect to receive, travelled to but not come home with, put a deposit down and waited a long time for, promised a specific pup but pup was sold to someone else-- in no particular order...):
> 
> Rhapsody Maltese
> Tajon Maltese
> Laureal Maltese
> Diamond Maltese
> Aria Maltese
> 
> Feel free to PM me for information. I have personally spoken to almost every Maltese breeder under the sun.


Hi....I am new to this site. I have been trying to find a maltese breeder for a few weeks. Someone directed me to this forum and it seems to have a great group of Maltese lovers. I'm so happy that I found you all. I would appreciate anything that you can share. I'm just learning how to navigate through this site. I'm not sure what protocol is, however, I tried to PM a few of you and your boxes were full. I'm really looking for some current breeder specifics and information. Most of the breeders that I've found are too far away for me to travel to visit with. I'm somewhat concerned about buying a puppy without actually visiting with the breeder. I want to work with someone that I can trust. This puppy is going to be a member of our family and I really want to make sure that I get the right fit as well as a happy healthy new pup! Thanks so much to all.....


----------



## edelweiss

. . . sounds wise. Can you give your location or a near-by location so people know how to respond geographically? For example, I am in Greece & my breeder is in Hungary so I probably can't help, but others could.


----------



## Tia's Pup

I'm in New Jersey.


----------



## LexiMom

Welcome to SM Tia - I am also in NJ


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Tia's Pup said:


> I'm in New Jersey.


I think you should start a new thread. Heading could be "looking for a breeder".


----------



## Tia's Pup

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I think you should start a new thread. Heading could be "looking for a breeder".


Great idea....thanks so much. I'm still learning how to navigate through the site. I'm so glad that I found such a great group of people!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

My gosh I never saw such beautiful dogs!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I am sure that Sparkle was just as beautiful.


----------



## eiksaa

Don't think I have posted here yet. Gustave came from Cynthia Landry (ScruffysToys).

Here's him as a puppy -









Here's what he looks like now (8 months) -









He's an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## The A Team

I know I posted pictures earlier in this thread, but I've had to clear out a lot of my attachments due to lack of space. 

Here's Ava as she looked just today. She's four years old 3 1/2 lbs and came from Bonnie Palmer.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Laurel on the bed from a BYB and Dewey on the bench from ILovitt's Maltese Fran Lovitt breeder. 










Dewey now


----------



## Fluffdoll

Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel on the bed from a BYB and Dewey on the bench from ILovitt's Maltese Fran Lovitt breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dewey now


Laurel might be from a BYB but she is STUNNING!!! What beautiful hair! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I am sure that Sparkle was just as beautiful.


Why thank you she was! e are a good lookin breed,:chili:


----------



## ToniLWilson

My Bella came from Gingers Maltese, Knightdale NC
www.gingersmaltese.com
My sweet girl <3






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry

Riley came from Always Maltese in Alabama.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JRM993

Looking for a new puppy in the New Jersey area...all the Maltese breeders seem to be elsewhere...would appreciate any leads to a Maltese breeder in a driveable distance...Thank you...


----------



## Furbabies mom

Josymir Maltese is in Pennsylvania. There are several little beauties from her here on SM.


----------



## priyasutty

Raya is from Vicki Fierheller. Her registered name is Four Halls Raya. Raya is very healthy, very sweet, cuddly and has lots of character  She is just the way I wanted. Vicki is a very responsible breeder and a nice person.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Kobe came from Fran of Ilovitt Matese.
He is the sweetest baby ever.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody

JRM993 said:


> Looking for a new puppy in the New Jersey area...all the Maltese breeders seem to be elsewhere...would appreciate any leads to a Maltese breeder in a driveable distance...Thank you...


Yes, Josymir or Chrisman are both in PA. I don't know any reputable breeders in NJ.


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Tiffany was a shelter dog, she came from Naperville Area Humane Society


----------



## DeniseA.

Bennington also came from Fran Lovitt, we could not be happier!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p9g760m1ldarsph/2013-04-04 12.01.26.jpg


----------



## Mason Mom

Cosy said:


> Both Cosy and Toy are from Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese.
> I also want to add you can't get a better personality and attitude.
> Both are sassy and healthy
> 
> Cosy
> [attachment=42788:________...ecookies.jpg]
> Toy
> [attachment=42787:ToyJuly06.jpg]


Is she actually smiling in this pic??? THAT IS SOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## EvasAngel

We got Angel from Khanthavmaltese she is 8 months old and so well mannered a real pleasure to be be around


----------



## mauismom1

This forum has the most beautiful fluffs ever. This was the most wonderful thread. Thanks so much for sharing and making so many people smile.


----------



## Danielle*Lily

This thread was so great to read, so happy my little baby comes from Bonnie's lines, as well as Delcost and Divines!


----------



## IheartMalt

Hi Everyone,

This is such a great thread! It was very useful to see the fluffs and know where they came from. :aktion033:
I got my fluff from Bonnie. His name is Cas and he was so fluffy that he was given the name "teddy bear" by Bonnie. His mom is Angels last Second know as Hanzel and Dad Angels Nick Nack.

Cas's FB page: https://www.facebook.com/casmymaltese/


----------



## Cloe baby

Hi Everyone,

I am learning so much from this thread. I lost my Cloe this past August. Even thought I am not ready yet to purchase another Maltese, I am for sure coming back to all this great info posted here. I really like Bonnie's Malts, and just found out here that she is very close to Miami. (an hour and a half from me). Not sure if I can afford one of her pups. But, we will see.


----------



## Boo3

garrettsmom said:


> It's probably common knowledge amongst the "old timers" here at SM where most of the members got our Malts from, but I know newbies looking for a first time Malt are always very interested in finding out from which breeder a specific dog came. They may be searching for a certain
> "look" or want to PM one of the members to ask a specific question about the breeder. I thought it might be helpful to have have a pinned thread or section showing a pic of your baby (if you so desire) and their respective breeder and their location. I know something like this would've helped me in my search immensely!


I went through the AKC for registered breeders in my state. Finally got on from the only breeder in MD of AKC registered dogs. Happy to have champions in her line, just wanted to know but have a limited registration not to breed mine. Good thing since I have no knowledge of breeding dogs


----------



## Lark

garrettsmom said:


> It's probably common knowledge amongst the "old timers" here at SM where most of the members got our Malts from, but I know newbies looking for a first time Malt are always very interested in finding out from which breeder a specific dog came. They may be searching for a certain
> "look" or want to PM one of the members to ask a specific question about the breeder. I thought it might be helpful to have have a pinned thread or section showing a pic of your baby (if you so desire) and their respective breeder and their location. I know something like this would've helped me in my search immensely!


My beautiful, smart and wonderful Romeo is from Hollywood Maltese in Arizona. Wonderful top breeder and very caring.


----------

